# ABS icon



## clh4 (Oct 8, 2006)

On a 2003 Nissan Maxima, the ABS icon comes on after at least 15 miles, usually at the top of a mountain. Sometimes the icon does not come on until I've driven about 50 miles. When I pull over and turn off the engine, wait a minute and start the engine again, the light will come back on after about 10 miles, Our Nissan dealer says that they can't diagnose the problem if the icon is not lit, and that would require them to drive the car at least 15 miles and probably up a mountain until the light comes on. Is the lit icon a sign of ABS brake problems or is it a faulty sensor? How can I have the dealer determine the problem without driving the car a distance?


----------



## bostonmaxkid (Nov 7, 2006)

Have it checked at a mechanic. You may have a bad speed sensor on the rear would be my guess as I know Maxy's have a problem with rear speed sensors going bad.


----------



## clh4 (Oct 8, 2006)

bostonmaxkid said:


> Have it checked at a mechanic. You may have a bad speed sensor on the rear would be my guess as I know Maxy's have a problem with rear speed sensors going bad.


Thsnka--yes we had it checked and the dealer fixed it at no charge! This car was recalled a couple of month ago for a problem in the rear of the car--we think the ABS sensor may have been (accidently) disconnected then.


----------

